# Black Rice and other foods to replace stables of the BB diet



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a bit of a health nut except when it comes to my cheat meals, and even then I can be known for feasting at a RAW food restaurant and call it a cheat meal.  

Over the years I have read my fair share of books, done my personal trial and error, read articles, pretty much put all the research I can into something simple yet complicated like the foods I decide to eat.  I also put a lot of thought and research into nutrient timing, but that is a whole other topic.

Tweaks:

Brown Rice to Black Rice:  Brown Rice was once a staple as a complex carbohydrate in my diet, but I wanted something better, with more nutrition to it.  Black rice has more protein, more fiber, and is packed with anti-oxidants as well as nutrients.  (I am still however, debating between red and black, maybe someone with more experience may know, red supposively has even more anti-oxidants but for now I'm with black rice)

Oats to Gluten Free Oats: This was a knew switch to me that I was unsure of.  But knew research on gluten goes to show that gluten free oats gives the benefits of oats but with better digestion.  

Artificial Sweetener to Stevia:  Hard for me to give up aspartame but stevia is a natural form of low calorie sweetener and makes my home made weight gainer shakes just as tolerable.  

Natural Honey to Raw honey- Why short myself on all the benefits of honey, has more nutrients than that shiny gold honey in most grocery stores, even has pollen in it still which isn't appealing at first.  But the stuff actually tastes better.

Ones a day Juice: I do think that it is important to get whole vegetables, but I have noticed a change in energy and even the way my skin looks from making my own vegetable juice.  Typically I use kale, green apple, sweet potato, ginger, beet, and celery.  

I created this to be critiqued and to spin some ideas off people who are in the same boat of trying to get the most from there food.  I believe that food is the foundation of this game.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 31, 2012)

Wanted to try black rice - thanks for the info.  

Raw honey is the only way to go - eat it everyday with my greek yougurt snack.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2012)

Been rocking Stevia for several years now. LOVE IT over any artificial sweetener, plus has some (possible) health benefits to boot.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Been rocking *Stevia* for several years now. LOVE IT over any artificial sweetener, plus has some (possible) health benefits to boot.



I just picked up a pound of stevia for $50.  it really is the way to go.  all the other sweeteners have some serious issues.

BTW, as shocking as this may seem, the stevia in those packs are predominantly something else, and only a very small % is stevia


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 31, 2012)

Speaking of sweeteners....is splenda harmful at all?  Should I switch to stevia?

I use quite a bit of splenda, especially in my greek yougurt.


----------



## Jada (Nov 1, 2012)

ive never seen black rice, us latino eat white rice , yellow rice or white rice, need to find this in my local supermarket.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 1, 2012)

TR90125 said:


> Speaking of sweeteners....is splenda harmful at all?  Should I switch to stevia?
> 
> I use quite a bit of splenda, especially in my greek yougurt.



Splenda is actually a poison. Doesn't mean it'll kill you or something bad will happen. But it's not good for you


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Splenda is actually a poison. Doesn't mean it'll kill you or something bad will happen. But it's not good for you



fuk splenda.  my old GF orders that in coffee and thinks its fine.  when i go to get coffee without her, i just get her 1 sugar and she never notices anything.


but yea, avoid it.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 1, 2012)

If your going to use artificial sweeteners such as splenda or sweent n' low your are better of with a small amount of sugar. Those damn sweeteners are poison.  Who knows what effects they might have 20+ years down the road.


----------

